# Royal Jelly - Bee Propolis & CQ10 - IVF



## x Kerrie x (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello..

I have started the pill in prep for IVF & I read that royal jelly / Bee propolis & CQ10 were good for egg quality etc..

I have since read that some people say to stop whilst having IVF as they effect hormones..

Can you please advise? Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Please see similar question from yesterday http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259140.0

There are no clinical trials or evaluated evidence in medical literature to support whether or not it is beneficial to take these with fertility treatments. It is a personal decision on whether to take or not.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

